# How much exercise is enough????



## skypestress (Mar 30, 2015)

hi,

I have 9 month old vizsla mix. I was wondering what do you do for your pup for exercise on a daily basis or weekly? What is enough? Do you watch their energy or is that deceptive, until you find a chewed up shoe? . Thank you!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua is on the low end of the vizsla energy spectrum, and she needs at least 1 hour at the dog park, or a half-day of daycare daily. Otherwise she's just looking for trouble all day long and frequently finds it. 

With this schedule, Lua can go the rare day with no exercise if she has to, but the next day has to make up for it.


----------



## DK519 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ruger gets a short walk to the school down the street then about 15-20 mins of fetch with a ball in the morning.

When I get home he either gets the same thing or we go for a hike 45 mins to an hour and let him run around. That's during the week when we both work all day and on the weekends we do at least that but usually more.

He is quite happy and at 11 months old now he has settled into this routine quite well. We used to take him to doggie daycare once or twice a week on the days we didn't have much time. He got kicked out though due to "testosterone related behaviours". Isn't allowed back until he gets the big snip.

He isn't destructive at all, the only casualty has been a couple beds we made the mistake of putting in his crate during the day. He usually just sits in front of us staring and whining if he is too bored.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Both of mine need 1 - 1 1/2 hours of off leash exercise per day. Now they aren't running full tilt the entire time, but their minds are actively engaged in something that interests them outside.

I swear the better shape they are in, the more exercise they need.  It's a vicious circle.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm on the other side of this - I have to tell PIKE when to stop - during the hunting season - he will hunt till he drops - summer is the hardest - early & evening off lead runs and water drills in the day - 3-4 drills a week - bumper - pheasent wings - or just off lead PIKE will cover a field the way I want him 2 - always throw in - do what you want - within reason - V's are not weekend warriors - you have 2 work them during the week so they can handel a weekend of off lead - PIKE has NO limts !!! I set them !!!!!!!


----------



## skypestress (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you! I kind of had a sense that if you exercise them more they will be in better shape and need more . We do a doggie park running for about 30 min and two walks a day. That seem to be a good combination. She seem to be pretty done after 20 min of intense running. Thankfully.


----------

